# sheffield lab drum and track disc



## shutmdown (Aug 24, 2008)

does anybody have a copy of this that they could possibly share? I just want to test my system and I'm to cheap to buy a copy lol


----------



## shutmdown (Aug 24, 2008)

anybody?


----------



## plcrides (Mar 21, 2014)

its on iTunes songs are 99 cents just pick the ones you really want,i was looking at them the other night.


----------



## shutmdown (Aug 24, 2008)

plcrides said:


> its on iTunes songs are 99 cents just pick the ones you really want,i was looking at them the other night.


i dont know why, but I always forget about iTunes. lol thanks!


----------



## plcrides (Mar 21, 2014)

no problem man glad i was actually able to help someone.


----------

